# Keeping leeches



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone have success keeping leeches for fishing?


----------



## Tinman (Oct 17, 2004)

Star1pup said:


> Anyone have success keeping leeches for fishing?


Keep them in the fridge and change the water ( untreated) every couple of days. I've bought them by the pound and kept them for months. When I'm going out I always drop some ice cubes in the insulated container and even put that in the cooler. Good luck fishing.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I also see Frabill has a leech bedding. I went out with a guide once and he used some sort of bedding.


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Star1pup said:


> I also see Frabill has a leech bedding. I went out with a guide once and he used some sort of bedding.


Lived up in Minnesota for several years and leeches were the bait of choice for Mille Lacs. If you're going to keep them in the frig, just keep the water changed. Once your fishing buy the leech tamer bag, they keep the bait in great shape. Just put them in the leech tamer and throw them in your bait or live well.


----------

